# Heroes A Bird Dog Rescue.



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Some of you may have already seen this. Please give it a read, and be safe out there!

Thanks,

Rick

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic ... &sk=t&sd=a


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GSPman said:


> Some of you may have already seen this. Please give it a read.
> 
> Thanks. Rick
> 
> http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic ... &sk=t&sd=a


What a story !! :shock:

You must be living right !! A lot of compassion in your post, I'm glad everything turned out okay...


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Man that is scary stuff. Im glad everything turned out alright. There is nothing worse than knowing your dog is in trouble and you are so close but so far away. One year my dad, brother and I were out duck hunting with one of our Yellow Labs (Aurora) and one of our Choclate Labs (Brandy). Aurora was walking on the frozen over cannal when we started calling her to get off, she broke through and the panic was on. We were no more than 15 feet away from her and the ice was thin, my brother was all but naked when she finaly pulled herself out. Man was it scary. 

Im so glad that everything turned out ok for you guys. A big thanks goes out to those firemen!


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you are both alright!!!


----------

